# Wounds on my cat's ears



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

Bloo, a gray tabby, is one of two of our indoor/outdoor cats. 

Here's the photo of his ear: http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/ ... CN7785.jpg (Copy and paste url in the address bar of your browser to see.)

Otherwise, he's a healthy happy cat with a plush, beautiful coat.
Can anyone tell me what it is, and tell me; are there any OTC medicines at a pet store for it? We can't afford a visit to the vet.

Add: All of our animals were treated for fleas less than a month ago.. It's nearing the time when they'll all be treated again - so I wouldn't think the problem are fleas.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, first to address fleas: the flea treatment a month ago, what was that? My cat Rocket had a dose of Revolution and not yet four weeks subsequent I found a live flea on him. Those do look somewhat like flea bites, yet if you look closely at the right ear, you can see a circular pattern beginning to emerge. So you might be dealing with ringworm.

There aren't any OTC treatments that are really both safe AND effective against either.


----------

